# Has anyone used this stem? (Nitto Threadless)



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42333&item=7153134074&rd=1

I'm looking for a nice silver polished threadless stem. The only others I know of (that aren't boat anchors) are the Oval Concepts road stem, Thomson X2, and Truvativ Roleur. Any feedback on this particular stem? I don't know much about Nitto...

Thanks


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Back in the good ol' days, Nitto made (and sold) tons of quill stems. They were OEM equipment on lots of bikes. Never had any complaints with them myself--of course, I'm not a weight weenie, and I find that's where most complaints come from.

I would expect that you'd get a perfectly serviceable, not-fancy, slightly heavy stem.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*I believe*



bikeboy389 said:


> Back in the good ol' days, Nitto made (and sold) tons of quill stems. They were OEM equipment on lots of bikes. Never had any complaints with them myself--of course, I'm not a weight weenie, and I find that's where most complaints come from.
> 
> I would expect that you'd get a perfectly serviceable, not-fancy, slightly heavy stem.


Rivendell carries Nitto componants.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*No worries about Nitto.*

Nitto is an old school component manufacturer with a bazillion years of experience and a reputation for strenuously testing their products. I wouldn't worry about a Nitto stem the same way I wouldn't worry about a Thomson stem (assuming in good condition).

As was mentioned, Rivendell carries Nitto and Nitto builds many of Rivendell's stem and bar designs.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

czardonic said:


> Nitto is an old school component manufacturer with a bazillion years of experience and a reputation for strenuously testing their products. I wouldn't worry about a Nitto stem the same way I wouldn't worry about a Thomson stem (assuming in good condition).
> 
> As was mentioned, Rivendell carries Nitto and Nitto builds many of Rivendell's stem and bar designs.


Thanks for the info, very helful!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Wayne77 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42333&item=7153134074&rd=1
> 
> I'm looking for a nice silver polished threadless stem. The only others I know of (that aren't boat anchors) are the Oval Concepts road stem, Thomson X2, and Truvativ Roleur. Any feedback on this particular stem? I don't know much about Nitto...
> 
> Thanks


Very, very generic....but nice quality taiwanese forged road stem. Probably get that exact stem in black from Performance or Supergo for $10.00


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Very, very generic....but nice quality taiwanese forged road stem. Probably get that exact stem in black from Performance or Supergo for $10.00


I haven't seen this stem at either retailer before. Are you saying it might be rebadged as a different generic brand and sold by them? If so, which?

Forgive my lack of understanding, but I'm not quite sure what you mean by "generic". If it implies the lack of splashy logos, I'll take generic any day (as long as it meets realistic performance and quality standards). -I don't want this particular bike I'm building up to look like a billboard.

A rant not related to anything in your post, but this got me thinking: Most of the stuff from 3T, ITM, FSA (worst offender), etc, have too much in the way of cartoonish logos. If I was building an all-out race bike I wouldn't mind at all...Kind of like the difference between a performance sedan and a stock car - in this case I'm trying to go with the performance sedan look.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

54 bucks is a rip off for that stem.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

Jed Peters said:


> 54 bucks is a rip off for that stem.



It very well may be, but can you tell me why? From what I can see, it is nicely finished, good quality, and reasonably light for the price. 170 grams isn't featherweight, but there are many other stems from Deda, ITM, 3T in this price range that weigh more.

Is there something I'm missing? I may well go with something else if there is something negative about this stem (other than the lack of a foofy logo) I'm not aware of.

Thanks for your help


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Wayne77 said:


> It very well may be, but can you tell me why? From what I can see, it is nicely finished, good quality, and reasonably light for the price. 170 grams isn't featherweight, but there are many other stems from Deda, ITM, 3T in this price range that weigh more.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing? I may well go with something else if there is something negative about this stem (other than the lack of a foofy logo) I'm not aware of.
> 
> Thanks for your help


You know what? Buy it, it's a fantastic deal, deal of the century. Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Very, very generic....but nice quality taiwanese forged road stem. Probably get that exact stem in black from Performance or Supergo for $10.00


Nitto is made in Japan.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> You know what? Buy it, it's a fantastic deal, deal of the century. Is that what you want to hear?


Chill out. I was just asking for more information in a civil manner. If you have some information that I'm not aware of that would cause me to steer me clear of this stem, I'll gladly take it into considerantion and look at other stems.

I started this thread with the intention of gathering positive or negative feedback from which I could make a decision. If you have nothing more of value to contribute to this thread, other than guessing (incorrectly) that I might find it at Performance for 10 bucks, then you should move on.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> Nitto is made in Japan.


Nitto is a Japanese company. Specialized is an American company. Bianchi is an Italian company.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

Do you know where the Nitto UI-5GX is manufactured, or are you just polluting the forum with uninformed generalizations? I'd be happy to hear that it is the former.

There is a picture in one of the Rivendell Readers of the Japanese woman (Noriko Yabashi)who hand brazes their lugged stems.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Nitto is a Japanese company. Specialized is an American company. Bianchi is an Italian company.


Allow me restate the logic you have presented thus far:

Some bicycle component manufacturers are known to outsource some production to other countries. Taiwan is a likely place to outsource production. Nitto is a bicycle component manufacturer. Therefore threadless stems from Nitto are made in Taiwan.

Brilliant.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*Well, MY nitto stems are made in Japan.*



czardonic said:


> Do you know where the Nitto UI-5GX is manufactured, or are you just polluting the forum with uninformed generalizations? I'd be happy to hear that it is the former.
> 
> There is a picture in one of the Rivendell Readers of the Japanese woman (Noriko Yabashi)who hand brazes their lugged stems.




I know mine (pearls on the old bikes) are made in Japan. IIRC all Nitto products are made in Japan. I could be wrong of course, but lots of Nitto stuff* is* made in Japan. Heck, at least some Ritchey parts are made in Japan by Nitto.

Nitto has standards of quality that go way beyond what is needed for bike parts. I really doubt they outsource, it would not fit with what I know of the company. Will it do the job better than a $10 generic stem? Nope, both hold the bar. But it WILL be beautifully made.

So rivet, ye of the generalizations, if you have *specific* knowledge feel free to provide it.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

czardonic said:


> Do you know where the Nitto UI-5GX is manufactured, or are you just polluting the forum with uninformed generalizations? I'd be happy to hear that it is the former.
> 
> There is a picture in one of the Rivendell Readers of the Japanese woman (Noriko Yabashi)who hand brazes their lugged stems.


I'm sure she hand forges each $5.00 generic threadless stem. By the way, what's wrong with Taiwan, you seem to have a problem with the fact that you might actually own something from taiwan.....a little prejudice? Remove the helmet mirror and back away from the Brooks saddle, it'll be okay.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Please explain to me why the $60.00 Nitto stem is better than the $10.00 Supergo stem. Other than the finish and the fact that the Nitto weighs more they both appear to be VERY generic forged stems. Again, some of you appear to have a problem with the fact that maybe, just maybe your beloved Nitto ( I have a pair of Nitto dirt drops by the way) may actually manufacture something in Taiwan.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Wayne77 said:


> Allow me restate the logic you have presented thus far:
> 
> Some bicycle component manufacturers are known to outsource some production to other countries. Taiwan is a likely place to outsource production. Nitto is a bicycle component manufacturer. Therefore threadless stems from Nitto are made in Taiwan.
> 
> Brilliant.


Thank You........did that take long?


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

I do have a problem which is the fact that you definitely, yes definitely, have not provided any basis for your "contribution" to this topic.

Is the Nitto stem better? Who would know without access to information about the materials, design and testing that have gone into each stem. Do you have that?

Is visual appearance as perceived based on a picture on the internet a rational basis for evaluating the quality of bicycle component?

And does Nitto manufacture that stem in Taiwan or not?

If you don't know anything about that particular stem, and you don't know much about Nitto either. . .


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

OnTheRivet said:


> By the way, what's wrong with Taiwan, you seem to have a problem with the fact that you might actually own something from taiwan.....a little prejudice?


You are the one who evidently believes that the fruits of their labor do not merit premium prices.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Please explain to me why the $60.00 Nitto stem is better than the $10.00 Supergo stem. Other than the finish and the fact that the Nitto weighs more they both appear to be VERY generic forged stems. Again, some of you appear to have a problem with the fact that maybe, just maybe your beloved Nitto ( I have a pair of Nitto dirt drops by the way) may actually manufacture something in Taiwan.


If I was looking for a black stem, your post would mean something.


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

OnTheRivet said:


> Thank You........did that take long?


Pure Genius.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*Oh, I will explain all right.*



OnTheRivet said:


> Please explain to me why the $60.00 Nitto stem is better than the $10.00 Supergo stem. Other than the finish and the fact that the Nitto weighs more they both appear to be VERY generic forged stems. Again, some of you appear to have a problem with the fact that maybe, just maybe your beloved Nitto ( I have a pair of Nitto dirt drops by the way) may actually manufacture something in Taiwan.


And I will use very small words since you seem to have trouble comprehending what I write. (you might want to get that checked out).

I said Nitto was made in Japan. Period. You claim otherwise, but offer nothing to back that up but your gut feeling. Fine, I will take your gut feeling for what it is worth... nothing. Find a Nitto box with "made in Taiwan" on it. Find an internet ad that says it is made in Taiwan. 

As for explaining why the Nitto is better, I suggest you re-read my reply to you, especially the part where I wrote: "Will it do the job better than a $10 generic stem? Nope, both hold the bar." So in terms of function, I think I pretty clearly said they would be equivalent. 

OOPS, 4 syllables. They would be the same in how they work. Better?

As for your pictures, do you have vision problems? Because if 72dpi is what you see in real life, you might want to get that checked out too. But then maybe your x-ray/alloy identifying/quality control vision only works in 72dpi... over the net?


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

54 dollars is a rip off because that's a $10 generic stem, as has already been stated.

It is mass produced taiwan crap, like most everything out there.

You can pick up a Thomson silver stem for around $60 on ebay or online elsewhere.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Wayne77 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42333&item=7153134074&rd=1
> Any feedback on this particular stem? I don't know much about Nitto...
> 
> Thanks



This thread is a perfect example of how perception and reality differ in the world of bicycle components. There are LOTS of different stems out in the market. Some are super cheap and others are up in the stratosphere price wise. MANY people equate price to quality which is not necessarily the case.

Many of the better generic parts are every bit as good as name branded versions. In fact, in many cases the large Asian part manufactures make name branded components right along side their generic equivalent. The real trick is how to tell? 

Nitto is one of the better brands of components. Yes, they make lots of generic parts for different companies – including Ritchey as noted by the others. I would say that this particular Nitto stem is equal to the Ritchey parts on the market in terms of quality. In fact, they look almost identical which leads me to wonder if they are being made from the same tooling.

At any rate, I think this particular Nitto stem is a little overpriced for what it is, my opinion of course. That said, the quality should be good which is the important thing.

I say, get it if you like it. No real downside other than questionable value.

Ed


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

Jed Peters said:


> 54 dollars is a rip off because that's a $10 generic stem, as has already been stated.
> 
> It is mass produced taiwan crap, like most everything out there.
> 
> You can pick up a Thomson silver stem for around $60 on ebay or online elsewhere.


OnTheRivet has already proved your point to be completely invalid. You have no idea what you are talking about do you? Like I have said before, if you have anything of substance to back up your claims please elaborate. I could care less what this stem's intrinsic value is to you, but I do care when people like yourself troll a thread with meaningless drivel. Let me put this as simply as I can for you: If you have actual negative data that would lead one away from this stem, please share. If so, I would gladly remove it as a candidate and focus more on the Truvativ, Oval Concepts, or Thomson. Otherwise, you and OnTheRivet have only strengthened the viewpoints of those in this thread who have actually provided meaningful information.

BTW, please provide an example of a bike component you like that doesn't fall under the category of "mass produced" or "generic". (feel free to consult a dictionary) I can be fairly certain that your example is "crap", beacause, well, I said so...

To everyone else: Thanks for your comments. I have the info I need and this thread has obviously gone downhill thanks to the notable efforts of a few. These two two trolls are welcome to continue this worthless discussion as they wish, but I'll move on to far more intelligent discussion. Thanks all!


----------



## Wayne77 (Oct 17, 2003)

Excellent point, Ed. At this point, I haven't decided yet, but its still a toss-up between the Truvativ Roleur, and the Nitto stem here. I'm not too keen on the milling of the Thomson X2 around the steerer clamp area, so I have kind of rulled it out as an option. To everyone else who thinks such labored discussion and thought around choosing a stem, for crying out loud, is a waste of time, I say: Guilty as charged! To each his own, right? 

Thanks for the comments!



Nessism said:


> This thread is a perfect example of how perception and reality differ in the world of bicycle components. There are LOTS of different stems out in the market. Some are super cheap and others are up in the stratosphere price wise. MANY people equate price to quality which is not necessarily the case.
> 
> Many of the better generic parts are every bit as good as name branded versions. In fact, in many cases the large Asian part manufactures make name branded components right along side their generic equivalent. The real trick is how to tell?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Wayne77 said:


> OnTheRivet has already proved your point to be completely invalid. You have no idea what you are talking about do you? Like I have said before, if you have anything of substance to back up your claims please elaborate. I could care less what this stem's intrinsic value is to you, but I do care when people like yourself troll a thread with meaningless drivel. Let me put this as simply as I can for you: If you have actual negative data that would lead one away from this stem, please share. If so, I would gladly remove it as a candidate and focus more on the Truvativ, Oval Concepts, or Thomson. Otherwise, you and OnTheRivet have only strengthened the viewpoints of those in this thread who have actually provided meaningful information.
> 
> BTW, please provide an example of a bike component you like that doesn't fall under the category of "mass produced" or "generic". (feel free to consult a dictionary) I can be fairly certain that your example is "crap", beacause, well, I said so...
> 
> To everyone else: Thanks for your comments. I have the info I need and this thread has obviously gone downhill thanks to the notable efforts of a few. These two two trolls are welcome to continue this worthless discussion as they wish, but I'll move on to far more intelligent discussion. Thanks all!


Just buy it then, dork. For crissakes already.

And a bike component that is not mass produced "crap" would be any product from easton, thomson, etc.

Something is generic when taiwan mfg. produce a product, then sell them to a company like Nitto, who then stamps their logo on it and calls it good.

Oh yeah, truvativ and Oval are in pretty much the same league as well.

Cheers!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*so, is that based on your psychic powers?*



Jed Peters said:


> Just buy it then, dork. For crissakes already.
> 
> Something is generic when taiwan mfg. produce a product, then sell them to a company like Nitto, who then stamps their logo on it and calls it good.
> 
> Cheers!


Really, if you have any source of knowledge *other than* psychic powers that Nitto products being made in Taiwan, please share. I'd like to know. Otherwise, if you just want to keep making stuff up, I can read far more entertaining fiction elsewhere.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> Really, if you have any source of knowledge *other than* psychic powers that Nitto products being made in Taiwan, please share. I'd like to know. Otherwise, if you just want to keep making stuff up, I can read far more entertaining fiction elsewhere.


Holy crap.


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Hey some people can not tell the difference*

Between that Crappy Nitto stem or a Deda Newton.

Let price dictate the quality of the product for them!

Some people are just as happy with something forged over something that has been machined.

Let them ride!


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*What's your point?*



Florentine Pogen said:


> Between that Crappy Nitto stem or a Deda Newton.
> 
> Let price dictate the quality of the product for them!
> 
> ...


I'm missing the point in this post  Are you saying that a machined from billet part is better than forged? If so, please explain why?

Ed


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*Whats "better"?*

Dont get me wrong.
Cold forged stems can be made to be very strong. They are usually heavy.
Seems like they dont hold bars as well, maybe it is just me but all my forged stems let bars slip on hard bumps.
Cnc machined stuff not only looks cool but is light and stiff.
I think it holds up better and has a higher resell value as well.

Maybe I am just a sucker for craftsmanship and eye-candy.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Florentine Pogen said:


> Dont get me wrong.
> Cold forged stems can be made to be very strong. They are usually heavy.
> Seems like they dont hold bars as well, maybe it is just me but all my forged stems let bars slip on hard bumps.
> Cnc machined stuff not only looks cool but is light and stiff.
> ...


All aluminum alloys are equally dense and equally stiff. Construction methods are not relevant to either stiffness or weight, except where the process limits what weight-saving measures you can use. For example, it's very difficult to cold-forge hollow stuff, although it can be done, as in Shimano's "Hollowtech" process.

Cold forging is the strngest way to make things out of metal, since the grain, or structure, of the metal follows the lines of the finished piece. It's also the most expensive way, IIRC.

CNC machining looks cool, and you can create shapes that would be prohibitively expensive, or downright impossible, with die forging. CNC parts have to be designed to minimize stress concentrations. The reason CNC parts can often be lighter is that you can take metal away until you get the weight you want. As anyone who owned a set of CNC'd MTB cranks in the early 90's could tell you, this does not always have a happy ending. Assuming proper design and equal weight, the CNC'd part will be weaker than the cold-forged part.

I fail to see how the way in which the stem is made could have any relationship to how well it holds the bars. I'm not questioning your experiences, (I'm not you), but I think there's another issue at work here.

--Shannon


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Name calling is not allowed, please review the Forum Guidelines if you have any questions. I think everyone has had enough fun. Lockdown.


----------

